# a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ok so stock motor and a ton of boost equals...
















this car
















plus the pretty lil motor from 034-cam, gear, gurtle, blahblahblah
































plus a atp manifold, 3'' turbo custom back








pretty painted and polished








polished and coated gt28
















midway done ic, etc








































new ic pipes, 38mm wastegate placement tube etc tigs, and coated








oh a few mount upgrades, 2 injector meth system, ps cooler and other bits

Projekt B5 Build Spec List:
Engine:
Turbo:
Gt2860rs with Polished Compressor Housing and Jet Hot Coated Exhaust Turbine Housing w/ internal WG locked out.
Tial 38mm 
Bottom End:
Custom 034 Motorsport built Eurospec Machined 2.0L
Compression dropped to 8.5:1with JE Pistons bored to 82.5mm
SCAT Rods
Eurospec Forged Crank stroked to 92.8mm and Triple Pinned to Crank Shaft
Main Bearing GIRDLE with CHAIN DRIVE for AWM Bottom End
Fully BALANCED and BLUEPRINTED
ATP Externally Wastegated Exhaust Manifold – Hot Jet Coated
Head:
AEB Head with VVT
REVOLVER Cams with High Performance Street Grind 
RACEWARE Head Studs
4 wire Bolt down Coil Packs
034 Coil Cover
AEB Intake Manifold
PCV:
034 V-Banded Oil Catch Can
Mounts:
034 Track Density Engine Mounts
034 Snubber and Bracket
FMIC:
Greddy Custom Plumbed
Fueling:
034 Fuel Pressure Gauge
Ross Machine Racing Fuel Rail
Aeromotive External Fuel Pressure Regulator
Walbro 255lp Fuel Pump
Snow Stage2 H20/Methenal Injection
Programming:
PES remapped Gt28 series program
Transmission:
STERN Drivers Side Mount 
034 Pass Side Mount 
AWE DTS-Bar
Brakes:
AP Racing 4-piston BBK
Mintex Red Rear Pads with Braided Steel Lines
Custom Fabricated:
FMIC Charge and Discharge Piping:
Positive Pressure Nipple on Charge Pipe
Hard Piped Throttle Body Inlet with H20/Meth direct plumbed 
Intake Track
3” Custom Turbo Back Exhaust with all connections receiving V-Band in place of Welds and Jet Hot Coated
Innovative LC-1 Wide Band
Electronic:
Apexi AVC-r EBC
AWE Boost Gauge
Innovate DB Red Display Wideband AFR Gauge



_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 8:07 AM 9-13-2007_


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_








_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 8:07 AM 9-13-2007_


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

that is awesome.
pics of full exhaust?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_






































GLORIOUS DESTRUCTION! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mavx)*

later today or monday
_Quote, originally posted by *mavx* »_that is awesome.
pics of full exhaust?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_later today or monday

Will still be slower than my 8v


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I'm not sure if you broke enough components








Great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (GTijoejoe)*

Here's where she sits now (9-14-2007)....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Looking good Josh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW Congrats on the PVW feature for October.I would scan the article but I allready got in trouble for that...








What throttle body is that?You have a water injection plate in there?


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

nice!!, may i ask what method you used for polishing the turbo?


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
What throttle body is that?You have a water injection plate in there?

Thats the OEM AWM Throttle Body, with a *NLS* 100% custom hardlined TB inlet pipe That's the integrated injection plate. Josh also did a custom location for a 2nd nozzle on the charge pipe of the FMIC. It will be one of the few b5's running a dual nozzle setup with the Snow Stg2 kit.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (PA_B5_1.8T)*

looks great, what kind of power are you guys expecting?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Plans to go bigger with the turbo? Seems like a 2.0 with a 28R would be a torque monster with little to no top end.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster ([email protected])*

Meh, its ok i guess








Cool build, nice car!! and Pfff....SCAT rods


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_looks great, what kind of power are you guys expecting?

300 WHP/Tqish 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Plans to go bigger with the turbo? Seems like a 2.0 with a 28R would be a torque monster with little to no top end. 

Built to accept bigger turbo's like Lego's with the exception of some fabrication to accommodate the changes down the line. Tell your Boss to get back in touch with me. I plan on coming up to Montreal after all the show commotion and possibly getting a custom street Tune like you did for Dan Hay on his B6 2 months ago.
This is being built to be exactly what you describe as a "Torque Monster" and for the Track, not strip. Think of it as "Phase 1.1"









_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_Meh, its ok i guess








Cool build, nice car!! and Pfff....SCAT rods
















There were lot's of discussions about what Rods to use. After a few discussions with Javad, Joe @ Axis and a few others. The choice to keep with SCAT was made due tthis block being fully Blueprinted and Balanced, which 99% of most people never due.












_Modified by PA_B5_1.8T at 10:38 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## Rabbiturbo (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (PA_B5_1.8T)*

Nice I am really going to enjoy when this car is finished!! 
Cant wait to put it threw the paces on a road course.


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Rabbiturbo)*

She's running great! More pics, videos feedback to come.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when does it hit full boost?







1800rpms lol


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (chaugner)*

I've had some issues with Vibration and keeping nuts and studs for the Turbo to Manifold. They keep backing out and or off. I was running 20 psi for about a week and now I am back to 1bar. It's fully boosting literally by 3k at 20psi with this Turbo. The cams make it pull very different than I expected as well, especially on the Highway in 5th


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

Still issues with Manifolds. I'm on my second type and will be changing things up again very soon. All else is quite well.


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

You think that suframe would work on a mark3?









_Modified by LISTO14 at 7:55 PM 1-17-2008_


_Modified by LISTO14 at 7:56 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

i love how an ATP catch can becomes an 034 catch can.


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (LISTO14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LISTO14* »_You think that suframe would work on a mark3?


Not positive. With fabrication anything is possible, but at what $$ and is the effort worth it in the end is what I'd ask myself.

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i love how an ATP catch can becomes an 034 catch can.

Sorry I grabbed it through 034 and never looked at ATP's. They sell alot of ATP products, if this upsets you I can always revise my build list for you. But of all the comments to make it's pretty funny you would choose to make it about that item.


_Modified by bassed at 11:18 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

what else is there to comment on, its not anything super crazy.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_what else is there to comment on, its not anything super crazy.

Ben sometimes you really need to just keep your opinion to yourself.Its not anything super crazy yes but neither is the 25+ threads/day about VF/Kinetic VR6's but guess what ....I still read and enjoy every single one of them.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Wizard-of-OD)*

i didnt know we were on a first name basis. i have every right to comment just as much as you do, just because i say something about your company doesnt mean you can deem it uncalled for.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i didnt know we were on a first name basis. i have every right to comment just as much as you do, just because i say something about your company doesnt mean you can deem it uncalled for.

You can comment about everything under the sun for all I care guy...
What annoyed me is that out of everything in this thread thats all you COULD find to comment.
No...Great work, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,blah blah
It only makes you look like an idiot...no one else.


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_what else is there to comment on, its not anything super crazy.

I bumped this thread with a small update for those who may be interested, not to be told about my ATP/034 catch can being 1 in the same. Wow I didn't know that already







I'd rather shoot people over to deal with 034 than ATP frankly. I have reasons for my actions and post unlike you.

Sorry my car is not crazy. I track my car and need reliable and am trying to have it be dead on reliable, not a crazy show queen or 1/4 mile killer like Mike's car.


_Modified by bassed at 11:40 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

wow i cant believe you guys got so upset. its great you are building a car that is made for a specific purpose.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i didnt know we were on a first name basis. i have every right to comment just as much as you do, just because i say something about your company doesnt mean you can deem it uncalled for.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
nice build OP.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Brandon12V)*

someone linked me a pic of your blown motor...and i was like.."isnt that good ians motor?" and then he linked me the thread...and i said "yep" haha


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_someone linked me a pic of your blown motor...and i was like.."isnt that good ians motor?" and then he linked me the thread...and i said "yep" haha
















LOL we need to talk this week. I want to hear you opinion before I change things dramatically after conversations yesterday.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

hmmmm...bumped old threads


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassed* »_
not a crazy show queen or 1/4 mile killer like Mike's car.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Noobercorn)*

Car looks very familar, have you brought it to AWE? I think I looked at your manifold leak once.
Top notch work Josh, didn't know it was from you when I saw it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_









The Mike I'm talking about is the most well known Audi owner in the US (Monsieur Mike Hood) and fastest B5 A4 as well as driver of fastest B6








Not sure if you've heard what's going on but I'll be giving you beyond a run for the money soon even with your Raddo dialed










_Modified by bassed at 8:17 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Car looks very familar, have you brought it to AWE? I think I looked at your manifold leak once.
Top notch work Josh, didn't know it was from you when I saw it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup, you've seen the car before (well before you looked into the leak at a few Dyno day's and AWE appreciation days over the years).


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassed* »_
Not sure if you've heard what's going on but I'll be giving you beyond a run for the money soon *even with your Raddo dialed*


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (Noobercorn)*

New Manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: a4 - 2.0T- pink,pop collar's monster (bassed)*

hope it fits.....


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

wowzers I was just asking about that mani yesterday haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Who makes the manifold?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

spa turbo you can get them on ebay, but they are pretty popular overseas 
this is a good list that I found the other day
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3636930


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

SPA has been making manifolds, turbo's and all their parts for 20 years now. This is not a new company, it's just new manifold design for my chassis in t3 format and no one else has anything else like it in cast form. 
http://spaturbousa.com/home/ 










_Modified by bassed at 9:24 AM 2-2-2008_ 


_Modified by bassed at 9:25 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah it should flow real well , I think you finally got a god manifold for your car ian haha good luck with it do you have a turbo with a t3 flange now....?


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

In the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Three weeks or so I should be up and running.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (bassed)*

nice NLS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you do nice stuff.


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (syracusegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syracusegli* »_nice NLS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you do nice stuff.

NLS does great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (bassed)*

Back from Swaintech. More updates and photo's to come. Big changes in the works. BT to BAT blah blah.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

is that a spare coolant fitting i see on the floor josh?!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (bassed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassed* »_Back from Swaintech. More updates and photo's to come. Big changes in the works. BT to BAT blah blah.

















this actually better be a big turbo not some GT28r junk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
this actually better be a big turbo not some GT28r junk

Agreed.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

better be bigger......not wasting time this time ian...right?


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_better be bigger......not wasting time this time ian...right?









Bigger than 3076 faster spool than 35 and some where in between how's that sound? You ready to move quick on this?







Track days are approaching.


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (bassed)*



















_Modified by bassed at 11:28 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## bassed2.0T (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (bassed)*

It has been a while since I put some updates in here....



















































































_Modified by bassed2.0T at 9:49 PM 9-21-2008_


_Modified by bassed2.0T at 9:55 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## bassed2.0T (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (bassed2.0T)*

Still running strong, changes coming
Max flow rates:
GT28rs = 35 lb/min
GT30's = 53 lb/min
S256 = 55 lb/min - Where I fall
GT35r = 65 lb/min


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

how do you like that turbo i've thought about it or the s258 or s362 for quite some time now


----------



## bassed2.0T (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_how do you like that turbo i've thought about it or the s258 or s362 for quite some time now

Love it, just need a bigger a/r







or 362


----------

